# PhD Research Study



## infertility247

Hello!

I am a PhD student reading a PhD in Psychology Research at the University of Surrey, looking into the ways individuals adjust to living with infertility. 

As part of my PhD, I am conducting a study looking into the difficulties individuals face when trying to conceive. To enable me to complete this study, I am seeking participants (both male and female) to take part in my research. Participation will involve taking part in an interview lasting approximately an hour. Interviews can be either face to face or over Skype / FaceTime. 

I have attached some additional information to this post. However, if you have any questions or would like to participate please feel free to contact me, either through this forum or via email at [email protected]

Thank you!


----------

